

Ask Disporia on HN: Are you building a system or an application? - lakeeffect

Does anyone have a good idea if Disporia is building a system or an application?  
I took what i could bare at their blog, but no email contact , only join our email list.
Better said, Are they building a system of applications or an application that supports other application?
======
Rhapso
The Diaspora Team is not talking to anybody. What we do know, is that they are
developing this along the lines of "personal server" So I think the best
answer to you question is 'True' (watch out for those boolean statements!)
They are building a system made only of client/servers. Each "server" is a
client to its owner and a server to everybody else.

~~~
lakeeffect
Personal Server would mean an application i host. Direct
opposition(competition)to the Cloud.

Is their end user system of hosting, better than cultivating a system to
harness the individual ownership of users collected information on various
applications in the cloud?

